# My latest design and work: the Eiffel Tower



## Anonymous (9 Mar 2005)

Hi all,

I am new here. My name is Pedro. I am an amateur fretwork designer living in Spain. I would like to show you my latest work, a new design of the Eiffel Tower:







There are more pics in my web page along with other designs. 
I look forward to getting to know others interested in similar things.


----------



## Adam (9 Mar 2005)

Superb! And welcome to the forum.

Adam


----------



## Gill (9 Mar 2005)

Awesome  !!!

Nice to have someone else on the forum who appreciates fretwork .

Gill


----------



## Charley (9 Mar 2005)

Welcome to UKW Pedro 

Brilliant tower 8) , bet it took a while to do?


----------



## Alf (9 Mar 2005)

Gosh. :shock: Welcome to the forum, Pedro. Wonderful work!

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Philly (9 Mar 2005)

Brilliant Pedro!
Good to have you aboard,
Philly


----------



## Anonymous (9 Mar 2005)

Hi all,



> Brilliant tower , bet it took a while to do?



it has taken me two weeks, about 5 hours every day, maybe 8 hours during the weekends. I stacked two pieces of wood at a time. Stacking four could reduce time to about half, but more difficult to cut. This is just a hobby for me, I produce one design about every two months. 

Pedro.


----------



## Aragorn (9 Mar 2005)

Welcome Pedro.
Fantastic fretwork! You must be very patient.
What is the wood?


----------



## dedee (9 Mar 2005)

Pedro. awesome work, puts my fumblings with a Hegner well and truely in the shade.

Andy


----------



## Chris Knight (9 Mar 2005)

Pedro,
That is spectacular! I should like to see pictures of any other pieces you have done.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Mar 2005)

Hi again,



> What is the wood?



it is 4 mm baltic birch plywood. It is dyed in chestnut colour. The result is darker than I had in mind, but still nice.



> That is spectacular! I should like to see pictures of any other pieces you have done.



My web is http://www.finescrollsaw.com and it is supposed to appear in my signature.

Pedro.


----------



## wizer (9 Mar 2005)

That's really good!

id love to see some of the tools you use


----------



## Chris Knight (9 Mar 2005)

Pedro,

Thank you. For some reason I never notice those buttons at the bottom of messages! Anyway, I like your stuff very much. Also a good review of the Hegner. If I was in the market for a scroll saw that would definitely be on my shopping list.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (9 Mar 2005)

Pedro

Welcome to the forum.

What a wonderful piece of work.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Waka (9 Mar 2005)

Pedro

AllI can say is BRILLIANT.

I took a look at your web site and have to say I am more than impressed with your work.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Mar 2005)

Hi all,



> id love to see some of the tools you use



my tool collection is very limited. Besides the Hegner scroll saw shown in my page I have a Dremel drill press and some basic tools like pliers and such. I use plastic clamps when needed. I also sand and finish manually.

Pedro.


----------



## Travis Byrne (9 Mar 2005)

hello Pedro
Your work is beautiful. Thanks for posting it. I was stunned by the egg clock :shock: 

Please display any of your upcomming work.

Travis


----------



## Anonymous (9 Mar 2005)

Hi,



> Please display any of your upcomming work.



I am glad you like my work. At the moment I have a couple things in mind, but only in mind. I will post my future works as soon as they are finished. I usually make a design every two months or so. My job doesn't let me much free time.

Pedro.


----------



## J.A.S (9 Mar 2005)

:shock: Outstanding workmanship, Pedro!

Welcome to the forum.

Jeremy


----------



## Woodythepecker (9 Mar 2005)

Hi Pedro, Welcome to the forum. What fantasic work;

Regards

Woody


----------

